# Load balanced/Distributed DHCP?



## SteveMustafa (Feb 29, 2012)

Does such a thing exist? If so what software?

What I'm particularly interested in seeing if it is possible to distribute a range amongst several servers ( 2 or more), where if one fails, the others pick up the slack a la DNS style.

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2012)

Load-balancing doesn't make much sense when your talking about 3 or 4 packets per request. You'd need to have thousands of clients requesting to put even a small load on a server. That many clients in a single subnet will cause other problems.

But, you can set them up in a fault-tolerant scheme. If one fails the other can take over.

http://www.madboa.com/geek/dhcp-failover/


----------



## SteveMustafa (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you, I think that fits the bill perfectly.


----------

